# YM 146



## tomkatohio

I just picked up another Yanmar - YM146. Runs great but it's missing all of the shifter parts that are in front of the seat then connecting to the transmission. Also have a YCM48 mower deck but no mounting brackets. There were guys out there selling YM146 parts a couple of years ago but I haven't seen much mention lately. Anybody out there with parts or specs/drawings of the linkages and brackets?


----------



## harry16

https://www.hoyetractor.com/

They advertise to have over 100 Yanmar tractors parted out, and claim to have 'tons' of used Yanmar parts in stock. Check them out!!


----------



## bmaverick

tomkatohio said:


> I just picked up another Yanmar - YM146. Runs great but it's missing all of the shifter parts that are in front of the seat then connecting to the transmission. Also have a YCM48 mower deck but no mounting brackets. There were guys out there selling YM146 parts a couple of years ago but I haven't seen much mention lately. Anybody out there with parts or specs/drawings of the linkages and brackets?


Other than Hoye, there are larger resources out there...

*FREDRICKS EQUIPMENT*
1312 South Bethel Rd. 
Decatur, AL 35603
PARTS HOTLINE - 256-751-3555 
email - [email protected] 
NEW On-Line SHOPPING - https://fredricksequipment.com/shop
Yanmar; YM / FX / F / Ke, John Deere / Kubota / Iseki / Mahindra / Others 

*SOUTHERN GLOBAL*
404 First Street North
Wiggins, MS 39577
PARTS HOTLINE - 866-742-5748 Toll Free
email - s[email protected] 
On-Line Shopping - https://www.southern-global.com 
New parts for Yanmar / John Deere / Others
Japan Tractor Salvage Yard
Engine overhaul/rebuild kits

AND - - - - > > > The LARGEST SALVAGE YARD in the USA is ....

*WESTERN KENTUCKY TRACTOR PARTS *
https://www.japanesecompacttractor.com 

This is only a partial listing from the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO. 
https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io

There are manuals located under the MANUALS tab at the top here and also on the GroupsIO site too.


----------



## bmaverick

Does your YM146 look like this?










The YM146 and the YM14 share a good deal of components, even the SAME engine.
There is a YM14 manual out there with detailed part numbers.


----------



## tomkatohio

Yes bmaverick pretty much like the photo. That's a nice looking little tractor! Smaller seat and the mower deck only has 2 wheels. No 3 point on the rear.








Thanks for the suggestions on the sources for parts. I'm checking with Hoye to see if they have the parts manual so I know what I'm looking for. I think it's in 1st gear and only moves very slowly when the selector is in 1 and 2.


----------



## bmaverick

tomkatohio said:


> I'm checking with Hoye to see if they have the parts manual so I know what I'm looking for. I think it's in 1st gear and only moves very slowly when the selector is in 1 and 2.


Jump to the MANUALS section here and download the YM14. Since they share the SAME engine, chances are, they share the same gearbox. 
Hmm, just looked. Guess I'll upload it to the site now. We do have it over at GroupsIO. 

Here's a quick link to the MANUALS > Tractor > CUT location
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/categories/cut-size-tractors.11/?page=2


----------



## tomkatohio

Thanks! That parts manual helps. It looks like I'm missing lots of parts for both the shift linkage, deck lift and the deck itself. Maybe this is a bigger project than I expected!


----------



## bmaverick

tomkatohio said:


> Thanks! That parts manual helps. It looks like I'm missing lots of parts for both the shift linkage, deck lift and the deck itself. Maybe this is a bigger project than I expected!


Does your model have a 3PT CAT-0 then? If so, a rear mower pull behind could be a solution and a small tiller for gardening. I've seen a an old Cub Cadet setup like that.


----------



## bmaverick

tomkatohio said:


> Thanks! That parts manual helps. It looks like I'm missing lots of parts for both the shift linkage, deck lift and the deck itself. Maybe this is a bigger project than I expected!


There are a few 48-inch rear finish mowers that would work on the YM146 too. There are many 60-inch as well, but things get BIG depending on the manufacture.


----------



## winston

Have to be careful with the rear mower. The pto is 2000rpm on the 146.


----------



## bmaverick

winston said:


> Have to be careful with the rear mower. The pto is 2000rpm on the 146.


Ouch. And there isn't info like this found on TractorData either. Good to know. 

There are several 1,000 to 540 PTO speed reducers like this one. 
https://www.ever-power.net/pto-speed-reducer 

Now to find a 2,000 to 540 PTO speed reducer. hmmmm


----------



## tomkatohio

This unit doesn't have the 3-point. There is a hydraulic piston set up for a mower deck lift. The piston seems to be frozen on the extended position though. Maybe a pull-behind mower would do the trick. Not sure if I want to put too much in to this tractor. I primarily mow 3 acres with my 1401D and a 48" Woods which does a fine job.


----------



## bmaverick

tomkatohio said:


> This unit doesn't have the 3-point. There is a hydraulic piston set up for a mower deck lift. The piston seems to be frozen on the extended position though. Maybe a pull-behind mower would do the trick. Not sure if I want to put too much in to this tractor. I primarily mow 3 acres with my 1401D and a 48" Woods which does a fine job.


Maybe it becomes a winter snow plow with a front blade?


----------



## tomkatohio

I can't see that it has a front mechanical lift of any sort. There's a hydraulic cylinder for the mower lift though but it's frozen up.


----------



## bmaverick

tomkatohio said:


> I can't see that it has a front mechanical lift of any sort. There's a hydraulic cylinder for the mower lift though but it's frozen up.


Sounds like the machine is just a diesel go-cart. hmmmm


----------



## tomkatohio

I have a couple of small push plows for garden tractors. Maybe there's a way I can attach to the Yanmar frame and hook up a winch lift like the guys with the ATVs do.


----------



## bmaverick

Here's one that could work as it also has the full under-frame brace.

https://www.swisherinc.com/categories/atv-utv-accessories/48-snow-blade-kit.html


----------



## bmaverick

AND, this Swisher product has my eye on it for some time. With a compact tractor, one can make a REAR end loaded from this ATV bucket kit. 

For your YM146, it will work normally up front! 

https://www.swisherinc.com/categories/atv-utv-accessories/15714-44-universal-dump-bucket.html


----------



## tomkatohio

Those are really ingenious! Gives me some ideas. On these, it looks like the one-point weight and pushing force are taken up by the rear hitch and attachments at the A-arms up front. It looks like they use welded steel channel and tube. Might be a way to fabricate something for the Yanmar similar to this to accept a lawn tractor plow. In addition to the rear frame on the Yanmar, I would think there would be some places up front on the frame where attachments could be made also. The Swisher plow does look much heavier-duty than a lawn tractor plow. That front bucket is pretty cool also. I wonder if a home fabricated mounting system could be adapted to accept the Swisher implements.


----------



## bmaverick

tomkatohio said:


> That front bucket is pretty cool also. I wonder if a home fabricated mounting system could be adapted to accept the Swisher implements.


Yes, there are DIY mounting for the swisher bucket. Both on the image searches on the web and a person who did one here recently. 

Even though the thread is for a REAR Loader, a person posts a bunch of stuff in the thread on mounting the swisher on their machine up front. Neat. 
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/cut-rear-loader-who-makes-this.42443/


----------



## black57

bmaverick said:


> Yes, there are DIY mounting for the swisher bucket. Both on the image searches on the web and a person who did one here recently.
> 
> Even though the thread is for a REAR Loader, a person posts a bunch of stuff in the thread on mounting the swisher on their machine up front. Neat.
> CUT Rear Loader - Who makes this?


I've owned a YM146 since 1986. All the front and mid-tractor implements for this series hung off the front of the tractor frame on a large, red bracket that had two large, spring-loaded hand pulls on it. You might be able to find a good, used bracket from one of the 'scrappers' mentioned above. The rear of the Yanmar implement bracket hung on two posts that were permanently attached to the frame. When you pulled out the hand pulls, the entire bracket assemble dropped off the front of the tractor. All front and mid-mounted implements were lifted by that 'frozen' cylinder you spoke of. The 'lift cylinder' was activated by a black lever on the right side of the instrument panel. Implements like the snowblower mounted on the tractor's front and had a V-belt that ran through a series of sheave wheels to an electric clutch that was shaft-mounted ahead of the radiator. The snowblower was 'lifted' by a long pipe that ran from the blower all the way back to the mid-mounted lift cylinder. Mid-mounted mower decks also hung from an identical front bracket and were driven by a long V-belt through the same front electric clutch. Mowing decks were raised and lowered by the same mid-mounted lift cylinder. The clutch is activated by a toggle switch on the left instrument panel.


----------



## black57

black57 said:


> I've owned a YM146 since 1986. All the front and mid-tractor implements for this series hung off the front of the tractor frame on a large, red bracket that had two large, spring-loaded hand pulls on it. You might be able to find a good, used bracket from one of the 'scrappers' mentioned above. The rear of the Yanmar implement bracket hung on two posts that were permanently attached to the frame. When you pulled out the hand pulls, the entire bracket assemble dropped off the front of the tractor. All front and mid-mounted implements were lifted by that 'frozen' cylinder you spoke of. The 'lift cylinder' was activated by a black lever on the right side of the instrument panel. Implements like the snowblower mounted on the tractor's front and had a V-belt that ran through a series of sheave wheels to an electric clutch that was shaft-mounted ahead of the radiator. The snowblower was 'lifted' by a long pipe that ran from the blower all the way back to the mid-mounted lift cylinder. Mid-mounted mower decks also hung from an identical front bracket and were driven by a long V-belt through the same front electric clutch. Mowing decks were raised and lowered by the same mid-mounted lift cylinder. The clutch is activated by a toggle switch on the left instrument panel.


YM146 Front Implement Bracket mounted on a 48" snowblower - side view









Front Implement Bracket mounted on a 48" snowblower - top view









Front Implement Bracket in place on the tractor frame showing the quick-connect hand-pills









The electric clutch mou8nted ahead of the radiator









Mid-mounted 48" deck showing the front implement bracket mounting and trailing arms (BTW, YM sold quite a few mowing decks. I don't believe they made any of their own attachments. I think I remember many of them were made by Woods at the time.)


----------



## bmaverick

black57 said:


> YM146 Front Implement Bracket mounted on a 48" snowblower - side view
> View attachment 71560
> 
> 
> Mid-mounted 48" deck showing the front implement bracket mounting and trailing arms (BTW, YM sold quite a few mowing decks. I don't believe they made any of their own attachments. I think I remember many of them were made by Woods at the time.)


With the 48-inch snow thrower, what model number is it ???


----------



## black57

bmaverick said:


> With the 48-inch snow thrower, what model number is it ???


It's a Y*C*S 48; component 218 796 00048 It has a 12" auger. 

I know YM also made 2 other snowblowers; a Y*S*S 48 and a Y*S*S 60. The YSS 48 was 48" wide & had a 14" auger. The YSS 60 was 60 " wide and had a 14" auger as well. They all used the same mounting bracket. The Yanmar part number for the mounting bracket is; 3328331.


----------



## bmaverick

black57 said:


> It's a Y*C*S 48; component 218 796 00048 It has a 12" auger.
> 
> I know YM also made 2 other snowblowers; a Y*S*S 48 and a Y*S*S 60. The YSS 48 was 48" wide & had a 14" auger. The YSS 60 was 60 " wide and had a 14" auger as well. They all used the same mounting bracket. The Yanmar part number for the mounting bracket is; 3328331.


With the models larger than the YM146, there is also the YMS and YRS series too for the YM155 and up. I only asked because the 48-in and 60-in manuals have been impossible to find. In the past week, by pure luck, I found the 51-in and 63-in units.


----------



## bmaverick

black57 said:


> It's a Y*C*S 48; component 218 796 00048 It has a 12" auger.
> 
> I know YM also made 2 other snowblowers; a Y*S*S 48 and a Y*S*S 60. The YSS 48 was 48" wide & had a 14" auger. The YSS 60 was 60 " wide and had a 14" auger as well. They all used the same mounting bracket. The Yanmar part number for the mounting bracket is; 3328331.


Interesting. I just dug up the manual listing and didn't find the YCS series. Something now to add on my search.


----------

